# Internal Solid state disk (SSD) ?



## trickson (Nov 8, 2009)

What is this ? and how does one use this as a boot drive ?


----------



## method526 (Nov 8, 2009)

it's basically another type of hard disk drive that operates at a faster speed than a the normal hard drives would.  but SSDs do not hold much GB, so they are mainly used as OS drives.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Nov 8, 2009)

method526 said:


> it's basically another type of hard disk drive that operates at a faster speed than a the normal hard drives would.  but SSDs do not hold much GB, so they are mainly used as OS drives.



It contains no disks. It uses flash memory as the storage medium. No moving/mechanical parts. They are generally much faster then a rotating disk harddrive.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solid-state_drive


----------



## LittleLizard (Nov 8, 2009)

yes. also performance depends not on the header or the speed of the disks but in the controller and the nand memory used. imagine like a pendrive but using sata interface


----------



## techspec6 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hello Trickson,

SSD technology is changing very rapidly.  There are many SSDs on the market for the same price that are not anywhere close to the same performance.  Be sure to ask which ones are good to buy when you're ready to purchase.

Currently (11/8/09)
-Indilinx controlled SSDs are fantastic, especially OCZ brand because of their support and FW
-Intel G2 drives are great, as long as you don't brick it with the newest FW.
-I'd suggest staying away from all jmicron controlled SSDs due to bad drive stuttering.
-I'd suggest staying away from all Samsung controlled SSDs until they offer better user support updates for FW.  So far, they've not released a single one where indilinx has released nearly a dozen and even offer TRIM capability in Win7.

Jason


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 9, 2009)

techspec6 said:


> Hello Trickson,
> 
> SSD technology is changing very rapidly.  There are many SSDs on the market for the same price that are not anywhere close to the same performance.  Be sure to ask which ones are good to buy when you're ready to purchase.
> 
> ...



What does "FW" meen?


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Nov 9, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> What does "FW" meen?



I'm thinking he means FirmWare?
I'm going to use this text to say that everyone above has answered the question on what an SSD is, 
but I'm going to state anyway: It is a storage device, but uses flash technology rather than disk plates to 
store data.


----------



## techspec6 (Nov 9, 2009)

Yes, sorry.  FW= Firmware

FW is very important with SSDs because of the rapid changes to the technology.  With an easy to update FW, the manufacturer can release updates which can give your SSD more features and stability rather than having to go out and buy a new SSD.  For example, Intel G1 versus Intel G2 drives.  Intel chose to not update the FW in the G1 drive and instead make everyone purchase a new G2 drive to get the TRIM capability in Windows 7.  Great for the manufacturer, not so great for the consumer.

Jason


----------



## 3dsage (Nov 9, 2009)

trickson said:


> What is this ? and how does one use this as a boot drive ?



If your thinking about getting one, do it. boot times are really quick, even compared to my V-Raptor (300GB).
Only thing i regret is not buying me a 60GB, cause my 32GB only has 7GB left after a Vista 64 Ultimate install + updates

But its definately worth it IMO, BTW I got a Warp V2


----------



## mchlor (Nov 22, 2009)

anyone know what  TRIM stands for?  Or acrynim of?


----------



## MRCL (Nov 22, 2009)

mchlor said:


> anyone know what  TRIM stands for?  Or acrynim of?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TRIM_(SSD_command)


----------



## Lazzer408 (Nov 22, 2009)

According to this guys definition... http://windowsitpro.com/article/art...state-disks-ssds-and-why-is-it-important.html ...it seems that TRIM would wear out the drive faster because it has to rewrite the the whole block just to remove deleted information. I wonder if SSDs were one of those technologies where corporate said "oops" and needed to come out with something to slow it down and wear it out faster but just tell you it's a benifit cause sheep will eat anything.


----------



## mchlor (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks.

I know what TRIM does already, but
what does

T

R

I

M

stand for?  or acrynim of?  my googlefu is not strong enough to find it.  I know SSD stands for solid state drive.


----------



## 3dsage (Nov 24, 2009)

*"Trim, which is part of the Windows ATA Data Set Management Command, synchs the operating system's view of deleted files with those that are deleted, but not erased on the drive," Intel explained in a statement. *

Its just a command not a acronym for anything.


----------



## trickson (Nov 24, 2009)

LOL you guys are talking about TRIM !!!


----------

